# I hate my rabbit.



## StormrReaper (Dec 4, 2019)

So about 2 weeks ago, I came to be the owner of an albino rabbit. Now imma be honest. The only reason I got the rabbit was because my nephew (8). Who the rabbit was bought for. Changed his mind and don't want it. Ight, sis was going to sell it to be eaten. But, I felt bad for the little girl. So I adopted her.

I've owner her for 2 weeks. Spent 5 weeks handling and feeding before she got moved to my quarters.

------------------------------


Now, most I've seen is stuff saying the rabbit is bored. NAH, see Ive always raised birds and dogs. So besides for when I'm at work. The little bun bun is able to roam free.

She has chew wood things, bell toys, and toliet paper roll cleaned and filled with hay.

She is happy. Shows all the signs of a happy rabbit.

But. She hates me and the feeling is mutual.


So I sleep on a couch and she will snuggle me if I force it. (Not smart but I need her to get used to me.) She refused to cooperate with doing it slowly. She let's me pet her. Let's me feed her. Let's me do the stuff I should be happy to be able to do.


But, she claws everything. I had nice blankets gone, photos of deceased. Relatives, gone. Anything on a high shelf. Guess what she's climbing it and chewing on it. Oh going to play pin her. Nah she going to whine till she pukes them claw you the whole time ur cleaning it up.

Oh u made a sharp noise to get her attention. Hope u hated ur wallpaper.

Oh was ur box spring NEW ad you saved for a mattress.. HAHA not anymore.

I've abandoned rabbit training and am 800 in debt from damages she has caused me.

I wanna just yeet. Her out my window.

I hate her
I hate this rabbit.

No amount of light butt pops, or lower quality feed as punishment works.

Nothing fixes it. She has 1 week before I have rabbit stew. I can't take it much more

I give up


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 4, 2019)

That’s sounds like a normal bunny, don’t know how much my bunnies have managed to destroy until I managed to keep the important stuff safe. 

They are hard to keep away from things and bunnies are quite stubborn when they start with something. 

Seem like the girl won the battle this time, can’t help laughing when I read your post. Because myself have also been in the same situation. But instead my bunnies destroyed my clothes, a bed and scratching the door. Leaving beautiful marks of a work well done.


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 4, 2019)

And to clarify on the puking. I've taken her to vets, she has no illness the vet told me it's behavior issue.

I'm literally being a dick to a creature, that is bringing this onto itself.
And I feel awful but I make, maybe 450 a month and in 2 weeks in my quarter she has torn up so much irre place able things.

It's almost like she wants to spend every second in a cage. My bird is NEVER CAGED NOT EVEN WHEN I GO TO WORK. 

I've never had an animal straight up REFUSE to improve at all


----------



## Flakes (Dec 4, 2019)

Other than getting an X-Pen and controlling exactly what your rabbit has access too I can't make any suggestions. Not sure what I would do if I didn't get along with Dortmund. But if you really don't have any connection...


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 4, 2019)

I love animals and if she would like, explore and chew on things like I anticipated cool.

But she CLAWS like I haven't found a single thing nibbled that shouldve been.
(Wires safe)
(Wood toy chewed)

Aything of value shredded and clawed.

I don't want her hurt. But, she may need rehomed. Especially the first time I see her even attempt to climb to the bird.


----------



## Morgan Madoka (Dec 4, 2019)

Okay, I couldn't help but laugh to the point of tears with the whole "yeet her out my window" lmao but in all seriousness, is she fixed? That should definitely be done right away if not. Besides that, if you are really wanting to keep her and make this work I definitely think you need to rabbit proof the heck out of your home. Line your box spring with x pen squares, have a rabbit friendly blanket designated just for her to chew on, get cord protectors from your local hardware store, line your baseboards with wood, just really do some research on how to rabbit proof your home. As for your valuables and such, just place them in a safe spot or up higher where there's no way she can reach. For bonding I would just lay on the floor with her, be at her level everyday for an hour or so at least , share an apple with her. Just take time to really bond. Here's a link I think may be beneficial for your rabbit proofing. https://www.thesprucepets.com/rabbit-proof-your-home-4142269


----------



## zuppa (Dec 4, 2019)

I had to laugh too, she has one week before you have rabbit stew


----------



## Flakes (Dec 4, 2019)

If not stew then maybe clip her nails. Maybe they are too long.


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 4, 2019)

She is not fixed, and I dont have the money the vet here is trying to charge, to do it.

And honestly it's her claws.

If it was legal to declare a rabbit I'd have 0 issues with her. Her chewing isn't awful. Her playfulness isn't awful. Just her behavior and her clawing is a huge problem


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 4, 2019)

Do she have a digging box, my bunny clawed a lot but she wanted to dig. So I moved her outdoors and she have built her own fortress with a moat a long the fence. 

So now when she gets indoors she will just run around and be calm, not scratching the floor.


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 4, 2019)

I have buit a cardboard. Like, hill I guess out of beddin she can burry herself and burrow all she wants. Like as I said her energy always going. And she is very very very rarely in a cage. Like maybe 38.5 hours a week tops. It just depends on my work schedule


----------



## Flakes (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah, spaying is expensive. Kinda sucks since it sounds like exactly the reason why you are having so much trouble with her.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Dec 4, 2019)

https://www.fvawl.org/ 
If you live in northern Illinois this is a low-cost spay-neuter clinic. 
https://www.timbertrailsvet.com/
If you live in southern Illinois here is one but you will have to call and see if they do rabbits and if they are rabbit savvy or not. 
And if you live in central Illinois there is one in Decatur


----------



## Dayle (Dec 4, 2019)

She seems to be seeking something she's not getting, I see you have tried many things and keep trying, when she's doing bad things give her something to do that same thing with that's more appropriate and make that more aluring. She can still be free roam but maybe use baby gates and enclose her in the kitchen. Every morning when your drinking your coffee sit on the floor with her and share a treat. Do the same in the evening when your getting ready for bed and reducing your screen time. Let her hop all over you and explore you, That will help with your bond. You can still free roam without letting her have full access to your house. With our bunns, they have the living room, kitchen, bathroom and halway the rest of the doors are shut and so the get about half the house. A bunn can be perfectly happy as long as they have room for zoomies and binkies. And then you'll save time and money with bunn proofing. Plus if you limit to one room you can put your keepsakes in the other rooms. You can use 1×4 planks to cover up base board or use C+C Grids or wire shelves you can get at Canadian Tire or other hardware stores for not too expensive. And remember bunns are stubborn and take months to be good. If she's not fixed, you'll be much happier after she is. Call around and find the cheapest vet that knows what their doing and you can let them know that you adopted her to avoid her from getting eaten and that you can't afford to pay the whole thing and most vets will help you out. If you have a local bunn sanctuary get in cahoots with them and see if they can help. 

As much as you won't like this, give her a good 6 months before you "yeet her out the window" lol 
(You cracked me up)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 4, 2019)

Always amazes me that humans are unfamiliar with a particular type of pet, and then get upset at rabbit behavior. Or people get rabbits for youngsters who quickly outgrow their interest in caring for a "toy" or anything at a young age. Do you have access to the internet to contact a rescue or shelter where animal-kind and caring humans will provide a better home? Those **** hormones and rabbits quickly pick up on your actions, tone of voice, and as somebun who needs to constantly be aware of Predatory Humans and Animals, they are going to be in Defense Mode 24/7. I understand that rescues can be filled, but for your unspayed girl's future welfare, I hope she won't cause you stress and you can get in touch with a rabbit-loving individual via rescue places in Illinois. I also have heard bad things about certain shelters in certain areas where rabbit continually get surrendered, and the euthanization rate is High.


Spaying and neutering is one thing a human should always consider when obtaining a pet. If you can't afford a pet, please contact a rescue who can help out.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 4, 2019)

This is a helpful link with tons of information for folks who are clueless to rabbit behavior.

http://myhouserabbit.com/

You can also listen to and watch the links provided by Mary Cotter and Amy Sedaris via Howcast videos. They are excellent educators for humans who need education with regards to understanding a domestic bun's behaviors.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLALQuK1NDrjnjAFAcbvUg4tmT_jxnjTU


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 4, 2019)

Can you contact a rescue organization and have a savvy human clip her nails? Can you contact a nearby shelter and ask if they have rabbit socializers who are familiar with clipping a bun's nails?

Wait, you took her to the vet already and you didn't ask if a rabbit-savvy DVM could trim her nails for you?


----------



## JBun (Dec 4, 2019)

I think maybe you don't have a clear understanding of what a pet rabbit is really like. Rabbits natural behavior is to dig and chew. You usually can't stop or train it out of them. It's instinctual. The best thing to do is to completely rabbit proof and find ways to divert their behavior in constructive ways, like with dig boxes, cardboard boxes to rip up, rabbit safe wood branches to chew on, etc.
https://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-care/bunny-proofing-your-house/
http://bunnyproof.com/

If it appears at all that your rabbit is puking then something is seriously wrong. Rabbits cannot vomit. They are like horses and don't have a gag reflex. If stuff is ever coming up out of your rabbits mouth or nose, then it usually means they are currently or just were, choking on something like their food. Choking and food coming up out of the nose/mouth also puts them at high risk of developing aspiration pneumonia. So if your rabbit is frequently having choking episodes, that is something that needs to be addressed immediately. If your vet is saying 'puking' is a behavior issue, then your vet is obviously not an experienced rabbit vet and I suggest finding a different vet.
https://www.vgr1.com/choking/
https://rabbit.org/vet-listings/

Rabbits can be a very rewarding and enjoyable pet if you take the time to learn more about them and how to best manage their life with you.
https://flashsplace.webs.com/bondingwithyourbunny.htm
http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Dec 5, 2019)

Try cutting her nails or at least check their length, she might be trying to fix them herself. When you get her fixed, her bad behaviour will die down. The cost forgetting a female bunny will cost significantly more than a male. Rabbits are NOT cheap animals. If you can afford Rabbit Insurance, you should get that. I think I pay £16 a month for Apollo. You can also limit her space to one room so she doesn’t get into everything until she knows what to do and not do. Get her a dig box ( a cardboard box filled with hay). Give her time and space. She will not like being held by you for a long time because she’s had bad experience with you. But loaded with banana (which is a treat and should be used in moderation) and lots of time, she’ll love you. 

By the way, no matter how hard I laughed at the comment, please don’t cook her. If it’s the last resort you could put her up for adoption or sell her.


----------



## Slerpflerf (Dec 5, 2019)

Rabbits CANNOT vomit .. like at all. If she is vommiting, no vet worth their salt would send her away saying its a behavioural problem, because it's not.

I've also never heard of a rabbit whining? They make some noises sure, and most hate being penned, but they normally dig ar chew bars to vent frustration.

Dogs and birds are not rabbits, not even behaviourally close, so comparing them really isnt the same.

Honestly I would suggest finding her a new home if you really hate her this much. She sounds like a totally normal rabbit to me


----------



## JenGibs (Dec 6, 2019)

1- I respect and appreciate your honesty of the situation and how you feel. 
2- Reaching out for help is great. 
3- I think you need to not only read up on bunnies but watch videos as well because each one is different and seeing is different than reading.
4- She isn’t albino...it’s a REW (red eyed white).
5- She senses your frustrations with her and vice versa.
6- Bunnies dig and chew. Trying to will that behavior out of her will make it a long term battle not worth having. Instead, learn to accommodate that in an appropriate way.
7- How old is she? Females not only need to be fixed for reproductive and behavior reasons but for health reasons. They develop uterine/ovarian cancers at a higher risk. 
8- Rabbit spay/neuter is expensive and actually dangerous. That is why you need to have a bun-vet do it. They are more sensitive to anesthesia.
9- Due to cost, please find your local (state) House Rabbit Society and discuss her with them. Any good bunny rescue will either help you with the spay, offer to take her (verses rabbit stew), or help you re-home her. 
10- Like others have stated, rabbits cannot vomit. They just can’t. The vet who told you she was doing this for behavior reasons is a complete moron. 
11- Bunnies are rarely vocal. I have one that is adorably grumpy and he will grunt (or honk) at me if I pick him up or mess with his face. *He is an Angora so touching him for haircut purposes is necessary. I love his grumpy little self. 
12- If she had destroyed “irreplaceable” items more than once, that’s on you. “Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me”. Those things should have been put out of her reach in the beginning...or where she could not access them. 
13- No matter how hard you try to bun-proof a house, those little clever bunnies will be sure to remind you what you missed... all the time. 
14- Like others stated, create her a space. Block off a room or a hallway... I have free-roam bunnies but there are still places they are not allowed to go. 
15- Declawing any animal is cruel and inhumane. Would you like the end of your fingers chopped off at the knuckle? 
16- I have a bunny that can jump like a deer and one that can climb like a bear. Make their space accommodate their needs. 
17- She may be bored. Rabbits get bored unless they have things to stimulate them- and you still have to mix it up from time to time. Branches are good (bun safe ones) because they tend to crack and break and every one is different. I have a bun that loves the noise the branches make as he chews them. Dig boxes are great. “Treat grabbers” are great. I have a string of twine spread across an area with clothespins on it. I will put their Romaine lettuce, pieces of cilantro, parsley, a carrot chip, or whatever they love on the clothespins and they have to work to get them. Standing, spinning, hopping...anything to enrich their minds. 
18- Treat “bags”. I recently went searching for new enrichment ideas and my buns really have a love/hate relationship with them. It is literally a brown paper lunch bag (an get 50 at the dollar store) and I put a small handful of hay (so they have to search a little) and then I drop a few pellets, papaya pieces, dried apple, or another treat they love (and can smell) in the bag and tie the top closed with twine (they can chew that too). Then I cut little 1/2 inch slits in several places (to let the “aroma” out) and give them the bag. I will give them a few little bags a day. It keeps them busy for a good amount of time- because they just know that treat is in there! I put a few in each one so it’s not a one-hit-wonder. Super cheap and boom- bunny enrichment! 
18- Personally, I believe you do have a soft spot for her. If you didn’t, you wouldn’t have taken the time to reach out or even take her in the first place. I think you need to step back, take a deep breath, relax and get to know her and learn her behaviors. I have 5 and each one could not be more different. Rabbits take time and patience. Their nutritional needs are quite extensive (and a requirement). You don’t trust her and she does not trust you. Time for a re-set. If you are willing and able to put in that time, a bunny can be a best friend. They are very loyal to their “hooman”. 
19- In all seriousness, if you are not willing to make that effort, please try to find her another home. Bunnies are a 10 year commitment (give or take). Find a rescue to help you. Please don’t post on Craigslist or give her to just anyone. Rabbits are treated so cruel in so many situations. I know you hate her, but someone else may love her. Find her a safe transition. 
20- Finally, welcome to the forum. I can tell you that no matter what my squad does, I can find help, an answer, a resource, a shoulder to cry on or even someone else with the same exact thing going on in this forum. Real people. Real lives. Real bunnies. Real experiences. Reach out- you are not alone. 
Oh.....and so many great stories to make you laugh! *I recommend reading and following Flakes just as one example. His bun Dortmund is hilarious. His molestation and sex-capades with his stuffed Moose were too funny and unleashed many others to tell their tales of similar experiences. Maybe your bun needs a “stuffie”. 
Good luck and have a little patience in dealing with her currently and thinking of what is best for both of your futures.


----------



## JenGibs (Dec 6, 2019)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Try cutting her nails or at least check their length, she might be trying to fix them herself. When you get her fixed, her bad behaviour will die down. The cost forgetting a female bunny will cost significantly more than a male. Rabbits are NOT cheap animals. If you can afford Rabbit Insurance, you should get that. I think I pay £16 a month for Apollo. You can also limit her space to one room so she doesn’t get into everything until she knows what to do and not do. Get her a dig box ( a cardboard box filled with hay). Give her time and space. She will not like being held by you for a long time because she’s had bad experience with you. But loaded with banana (which is a treat and should be used in moderation) and lots of time, she’ll love you.
> 
> By the way, no matter how hard I laughed at the comment, please don’t cook her. If it’s the last resort you could put her up for adoption or sell her.



“...please don’t cook her.” Made me giggle but also realize you are being serious. Just not something you see every day.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Dec 7, 2019)

As you being a new rabbit owner, you start with a small area of your home for your rabbit to free roam.


StormrReaper said:


> So about 2 weeks ago, I came to be the owner of an albino rabbit. Now imma be honest. The only reason I got the rabbit was because my nephew (8). Who the rabbit was bought for. Changed his mind and don't want it. Ight, sis was going to sell it to be eaten. But, I felt bad for the little girl. So I adopted her.
> 
> I've owner her for 2 weeks. Spent 5 weeks handling and feeding before she got moved to my quarters.
> 
> ...



It's natural behavior for bunnies to chew, dig, forage and mark their territory . I would suggest that you have an a proof area for you bunny to free roam in when your not home. Puppy pens are great cause attach more pens or you can get extra panels. What is recommend is 24 square feet or more of a bunny proofed area for your bunny to free roam in while your not home. Also having a home base for you bunny where they know where their litter box is, food, hay and water may help your bunny with litter box training. Rabbits poop while they eat. That may help with your rabbits litter box training. When your home you can supervisor your bunny out of her enclosure. 

Rabbits are very delicate creatures. They have fragile neck and backs. Pinning your bunny to the ground can seriously hurt her. If your bunny is making screaming or whining noises, you're hurting your bunny and it can kill your bunny by putting excessive force on her. Hurting your rabbit by pinning, swatting any where on its body or face, throwing things and yelling at will cause your rabbit to distrust you and they'll never bond with you.

For bonding with your bunny it a good idea to hang out in area with her supervised. Reading a book, lying on the floor with a treat in your hand and talking to your bunny. With bonding with your bunny she'll get to know you and you teach your her voice command them to come to you. 

Rabbits don't understand punishment, they understand being rewarded with positivity. If your bunny is chewing on something, give her a toy instead to chew on and say good girl. Same thing with her litter box. Pick up the poop or wipe the urine up with paper towel. Put it in her litter box. Where she had peed spray it with vinegar. When you catch her about to pee or poo but scooting backwards pick her and put her in her litter box and reward with a treat and say good girl. 

This is why its best to supervisor your new rabbit when free roaming. Its a common mistake that rabbit owner do when they get a pet rabbit cause they misinformed. 
The common thing I hear lot when I tell people I have a rabbit as a pet people say, " I once had a rabbit" then they tell they had a free roam bunny and it died because it chewed a house plant, an electrical cord or that they had a collar leash around their rabbits neck and when their rabbit jump it snapped it neck.


----------



## ChloeBunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Here are some resources in Illinois if you can't take it anymore and if you really don't want to work with her - please consider contacting them. From the House Rabbit Society - GREAT resource if you own a bun

Rescue locations below, accessible links to them are here: https://rabbit.org/independent-rabbit-rescue/ 

*Illinois *
*Illinois House Rabbit Society/Bunnies United of Chicago* (HRS chapter)*
Red Door Animal Shelter
Critter Camp Exotic Pet Sanctuary
Chicago HRS
Wonder Bunny Rabbit Rescue

If you decide to keep and work with her, there are about 35 vets on this list in Illinois (House Rabbit Society of Illinois): https://bunniesunited.org/vet-listings/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2019)

True. I never laugh when people say they are going to kill someone.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2019)

Good resources, good tips and links here wrt understanding humans who devote their life to building a bond with another species.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2019)

We took in a bun who disliked my female scent enormously. She was a stray, and was abandoned or found near a mink farm area. She developed a strong bond with hubby. We got her spayed of course. For many months to over a year, she always preferred hubby! Jumping in his lap as he sat in an ez-chair. Plunking down in his lap as he gave gentle ear rubs. and she readily tooth-purred. As she aged, she mellowed and became fond of affection from me. Gradually applying kisses. 

Hope you can reach-out to rescue organizations that will help your NZW or pink-eyed/albino gal find a forever-loving home. Plus get spayed.

I'm aware of several exotic vets in northern IL who are recommended by alumni adopters. You can also check into Hoppy Hour activities planned by certain rescue groups. Hoppy Hour events are a fun way to interact with other bun parents and share information.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2019)

thanks for the youtube video, Bill Stiteler. Hoppy Hour with Flemish Giants - Golden Valley Humane Society.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 10, 2019)

Update at the start of week 6.

So, behavior has changed. The last 2 days. I noticed it. Her biting. Turned. To more soft nibble. What I used to have to pop her little butt for she is now doing to drag my hand where her face inches. I assume. Usually the edge of the neck/behind the ear.


She also is starting to "communicate better. Her food got wet and I haven't noticed yet. Don't spill it. Stomp. In front of it while starin at human. And he notices.

Clawing. Is, still there. But. I've noticed it's more accidental. And not to be mean. She gets scared when I go to sit and now she is getting used to being moved onto the couch with me more. She is clawing less


She hates wires, idk how I got lucky with that one. She is free roaming as I sleep rn. And I wake up these last 3 days with bun bun on my belly.

I took a full force stomp when I got called into work before she was ready to get up.

I removed the bed frame and box spring.from the room as I said I didn't have a mattress yet so no need for it.

She and my parakeet are getting along. Shiro, will drop like, a peice of wood from outside I get for him to build a nest. 

I watched him drop a stick infront. Of her yesterday.

What happened


The only thing out of the ordinary. Was she pissed on me.

Like, since then

Litterbox, honestly not have had much issue yes she poops when she eats buuuttttt. I can sweep up rabbit pellets. She pees on her blanket and in her bedding box (litter area)


She won a lot of battles getting the room set up and adjusted. But, if she keeps improving like this last week. I may have a snuggle bun (more snuggle for 10 mins then go play for a while is our relationship lately)

Punishment honestly hasn't changed I want to clerify I'm in no way beating on this rabbit. While yes she is a smaller mammal then I'm used to she is still Smool. And needs appoperate level is pop. But she is in no means fight clubbed through the roof.

But so far,. We may be getting some where

(Pic from us snuggling tonight)


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 10, 2019)

Also update as to why this rabbit is already more apt to hate humans 

Before I took her in her and her brother shared a cage. Well incest Bunnies and sis threw them all out

Well bailey and Charle( the bro aND sis returned) 

That's when they were seperated. And cody, my nephew quit caring after that, so I took her in. I know that probably gave her hate to humans. But, I'm starting to slowly get there with her. She is getting there


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 10, 2019)

Also the "puking" my dumb ass hadn't ever seen rabbit pee when it dried so I see white puddle and rabbit in front of it my thought was vomit...

Makes me feel better, bc I didn't think rabbits had the muscles to allow regurgitation.

So again THAT ONE WAS MY BAD


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 10, 2019)

And all of you are right I completely did not anticipate how much effort she was going to be. 

My birds all took to me fast. But, I think bailey will be a good long term pet. IF she continues to improve... and if she quits stealing all my good coats/blankets. :/


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 10, 2019)

You just have to wait when she get so comfortable around you, she will try to steal your food. 

At my place, you can never eat alone, they jump up and try to snatch the food from your hand or plate. They have also manage to do it a couple of times. Try to catch a bunny running away with food it’s impossible and fighting with the giant bunny will leave bruises 

The only bunny that respect to not snatch food is the one that’s scared of humans. So it will be more than only blankets later xD 

Wires, she might get interest for it later. My bunny Odin never had interest for wires but sometimes he get in a period he love wires and back to hating wires again. So better to be on the safe side. 

Glad it’s going better with your bun. Bunnies are on of the most misunderstood pets. But you can’t help loving their quirky personality after you get to know them


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 10, 2019)

Hermelin said:


> You just have to wait when she get so comfortable around you, she will try to steal your food.
> 
> At my place, you can never eat alone, they jump up and try to snatch the food from your hand or plate. They have also manage to do it a couple of times. Try to catch a bunny running away with food it’s impossible and fighting with the giant bunny will leave bruises
> 
> ...



Omg she is becoming the most sassy person I know, and honestly I am loving it. She is mischevious asf. Rn. My house is "HaUnTeD" everyone thinks bc doors open and shut and the kids refuse to sleep up there. Tho, imma be honest it is scary 1am door slamming open.

But. Shes discovered toilet paper... that's her thing and honestly I buy 6 rolls for 1$ filled it up with hay and omg she is amused while I'm gone at work... and... freshly shredded bedding till I get a chance to go a few towns over to the pet shop for her normal better supplies


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 10, 2019)

StormrReaper said:


> Omg she is becoming the most sassy person I know, and honestly I am loving it. She is mischevious asf. Rn. My house is "HaUnTeD" everyone thinks bc doors open and shut and the kids refuse to sleep up there. Tho, imma be honest it is scary 1am door slamming open.
> 
> But. Shes discovered toilet paper... that's her thing and honestly I buy 6 rolls for 1$ filled it up with hay and omg she is amused while I'm gone at work... and... freshly shredded bedding till I get a chance to go a few towns over to the pet shop for her normal better supplies



Wish my bunnies liked toilet paper roles, would be extremly easy for them having that as toys. Instead I use them to collect wires in one place and lift them up, so no wires are on the floor. 

I know the feeling of a haunted house. Don’t know how often I’ve been woken up in the middle of the night, because of a weird sound.


----------



## Flakes (Dec 10, 2019)

And if not...

https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/rabbit_stew_with_mushrooms/


----------



## Morgan Madoka (Dec 10, 2019)

Flakes said:


> And if not...
> 
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/rabbit_stew_with_mushrooms/


Omg


----------



## Morgan Madoka (Dec 10, 2019)

Morgan Madoka said:


> Omg


Lmao


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 10, 2019)

I've often wondered about toilet paper or paper towel rolls... they are glued together and I've always been afraid to give them to my buns... won't the glue harm them?? Just curious


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 11, 2019)

Donna Standar said:


> I've often wondered about toilet paper or paper towel rolls... they are glued together and I've always been afraid to give them to my buns... won't the glue harm them?? Just curious




Not gonna lie idk, but bailey loves it stuffed with alfalfa and celery


----------



## Morgan Madoka (Dec 11, 2019)

Donna Standar said:


> I've often wondered about toilet paper or paper towel rolls... they are glued together and I've always been afraid to give them to my buns... won't the glue harm them?? Just curious


It's actually one of the safest toys for rabbits!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

Humans are very ignorant regarding certain species. Good to know you are talking in a non-aggressive way as rabbits will pick up on negative tones, harsh language. Morgan, our bunnies love chewing on the cut-out bottom portions of food boxes in addition to roll towel tubes, that are sectioned, and stuffed with hay. Our 5 y.o. n/male harlequin mix will carry the bottom part of the wheat thins box around like a puppy dog would carry a stuffed toy. And he makes the cutest sounds in addition to grunting when he doesn't want your hand in his private space.

StormReaper, have you reached out to any local rescue groups to speak with fosterers about your bun and her behavior? There are lots of helpful resources (via rescues, fosterers) in addition to the helpful advice already given here. One of the small mix dutches we took from the shelter just needed time to feel safe. He bit and clawed when frightened & threatened at the shelter. In our safe, loving, rabbit-friendly home he turned around and became a snuggle bun - eventually. 

There are many excellent groups on Facebook. Many excellent rabbit-friendly people who can offer advice. I totally feel for the prior "existence" your Bailey had and for how she was treated by former guardians.

I'm glad to learn you have patience. And you're acting calmer and making progress with this small, frightened, dwarf bun (and dwarfs can have lots of bunny attitude). So disturbing that people get two rabbits, don't know their gender, and then babies occur. I've seen it too **** many times. Ignorant humans who shame and ridicule.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

https://myhouserabbit.com/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLALQuK1NDrjnjAFAcbvUg4tmT_jxnjTU


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

Google on Mary Cotter and Amy Sedaris Howcast rabbit videos. Novice bun humans can learn tons from the above-linked videos. 

I'll try to find more links for education purposes. I know what it's like always being around grumpy, negative, shaming humans. People start to bully and absorb the negativity. Your little girl who was an outcast by sister and nephew and her awful former existence will transition in time - with the right guidance. She is lucky to snuggle with you -- and you have a caring heart.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

That's an adorable picture of Bailey!! I love the buns with the darker-shaded nose and dark ears. Ear rubs and kisses,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

Donna Standar, glad you are concerned about glue or toxic elements on roll towel tubes or tt rolls. Nearly all the roll towel empties we've purchased in the last few years are void of any gummy substances. Typically I cut the r.t. tube in sections, notch the corners a bit to provide a notch for their incisors to grasp, and stuff with hay. Digestible-safe cardboard material from nommage won't harm their digestive tract or cause a serious to fatal blockage/obstruction. 

StormReaper, happy to learn that Miss Bailey likes the simple toys and you've got hay to keep her GI tract in optimal health.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

StormReaper, this might be helpful vid to watch. How to make a pet rabbit less aggressive: Howwcast Mary Cotter and Amy Sedaris.

https://www.howcast.com/videos/514685-how-to-make-a-rabbit-less-aggressive-pet-rabbits


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 11, 2019)

Taking a closer look at your picture of Bailey. Lionhead/himalayan mix. Dwarfy gal. From Facebook I've seen many posts about behavior of lionheads. Many posts in general about spunky bun-tude of dwarf rabbits. Bailey is a lucky girl you care, and are teaching her you are a safe Bunny Momma. Not a human who doesn't care. Kindly keep us posted on progress. Our experiences over the last 16 years have shown that many aggressive behaviors can be redirected and channeled into positive interaction. 

One bun took a year or so to acclimate and transform to the woman who adopted her. Plus the woman's scents on her hands from guinea pigs, and the strange environment she moved into.

She gave me kisses in the time we fostered her. And was fearful of certain fast movements. As Mary Cotter explains.

Our harem-boy removed from the shelter that left a scar on my hand, prior to being high on euth' list, became the sweetest bondmate to two disabled girls, and a 3rd feisty garage-sale, unwanted thriantra girl. Oh man, the red-haired gal only connected with hubby more so than I. I suspect a female in her past did her harm, and she Remembered the female scent!


----------



## StormrReaper (Dec 13, 2019)

Update, behavior Is almost completely settled I have no fear leaving her alone anymore.


(Besides for long time like work)

She let's me pet her more and plays more.

I honestly am really getting attached to her more and more


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd be using a love emoticon if RO had one! This is great news that Bailey's coming around to your TLC, StormReaper. - Thnx for the update.


----------

